# 1998 2.3 vw microbus immo problem



## eb (Mar 24, 2006)

hi guys. i now have a microbus that starts and cuts out.i tried to do an autoscan but i didnt see option for microbus.() unless its classified as transporter) but anyway i get no fault code from ecu.it is not fitted with transponder key but it has a conlog alarm and immo system with remote(f/fitted). i tried to comunicate with immo but get no response from controller.the previous guy who attempted to repair this vehicle also changed this immo and remote as a set from another vehicle and it still starts and cuts out.vagcom dealer here in durban says vagcom doesn't comunicate with these conlog k line immos.is this true?how do i line immo to ecu?any way i can do away with immo?heres ecu details.please help cause i'm really stumped.thanks 
Tuesday,24,April,2007,19:34:14
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Control Module Part Number: 026 120 478 2
Component and/or Version: 26ZA0002 22S907404C 1
Software Coding: T3 2,3ESB 
Work Shop Code: 15-01-98 
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 1998 2.3 vw microbus immo problem (eb)*

I find the concept of a T3 made in 1998 to be rather amusing. You've heard the expression "Only in Amercia"? Well here we've got "Only in South Africa".








What is "conlog alarm and immo system"? Is this VW factory equipment or some aftermarket stuff?
-Uwe-


----------



## pyro451 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: 1998 2.3 vw microbus immo problem (eb)*

I'm not sure what generation of the immobilizer you have (i think thats what you mean by immo) but check in 17 and 25.
If there is an immobilizer fault it will be in there. That generation might not store a control module locked fault in the ECM.


----------



## eb (Mar 24, 2006)

the alrm unit is marked volkswagen of south africa.manufactured by conlog.(part.no.1hs953233h)alrm3 cu a3...software:vo1.1.all our earlier vw's like g/j mk2 and mk3 and microbus used to come with them.i think it was made by company called conlog for vw south africa.it is a stand alone unit that does basicaly the same job as the stand alone transponder control module but instead of a t/ponder key,it uses a remote.


----------



## eb (Mar 24, 2006)

i forgot to also mention that iv,e tried 17&25.i get no response from controller.i also have a genuine vw workshop manual that shows diagrams and details of this immo.it also has a label on front cover that says volksiebus/transporter so i just assumed thats another name for it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (eb)*

The Conlog system was used by VW as sort of factory retrofit. It is not diagnostic capable by any means and we had huge problems with these here in Germany too. There is not much one can do to diagnose it, at least I never figured what to do with it and how. Most common procedure here is: If you start having problems with it, rip it out.


----------



## eb (Mar 24, 2006)

yes, i would love to do that but how do i get ecu to work without it. how do you bypass this immo.i know that if you remove one of the connectors from immo on older system it usually overides it(the one with assorted colour wires)but this unit has all white wires and doesn't work that way.any sugestions will be appreciated.thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (eb)*

The Conlog systems I've seen did not communicate with the ECU, they simply did cut off the fuel and similar things. According to what you wrote I would not be so sure that the problem is the immobilizer, there might be other possible problems.


----------



## eb (Mar 24, 2006)

according to wiring diagram,they have some wiring connected to ecu,but i'm not quite sure what they using it for.i noticed manual saying this is a k/line immo system and i noticed that when you disconnect alrm,you can't communicate with engine controller.this thing seems to cut all ecu outputs exactly like transponder system.


----------



## Chand123 (Jan 1, 2021)

eb said:


> hi guys. i now have a microbus that starts and cuts out.i tried to do an autoscan but i didnt see option for microbus.() unless its classified as transporter) but anyway i get no fault code from ecu.it is not fitted with transponder key but it has a conlog alarm and immo system with remote(f/fitted). i tried to comunicate with immo but get no response from controller.the previous guy who attempted to repair this vehicle also changed this immo and remote as a set from another vehicle and it still starts and cuts out.vagcom dealer here in durban says vagcom doesn't comunicate with these conlog k line immos.is this true?how do i line immo to ecu?any way i can do away with immo?heres ecu details.please help cause i'm really stumped.thanks
> Tuesday,24,April,2007,19:34:14
> VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
> Control Module Part Number: 026 120 478 2
> ...


Hi
I have the exact same problem with my 2.6 caravelle. Did you manage to sort yours out? I need help aswel.


----------

